# {RESOLVED}"Quick Time failed to initialize-Error #2093"



## IronMike778 (May 16, 2002)

I have never been able to run Quick time because of the above mentioned error? What is it? How can I correct it? 

Ideas?


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

This is what I found on it.......

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31115

Hope it helps.

Debe


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Try this
http://www.dataworks.com.au/support/quicktime.htm


----------



## IronMike778 (May 16, 2002)

Success! I was able to track down the solution on my own after I posted my question. I had actually tried to find the solution before I made the post, but didn't search properly. As it turns out, the site that Brian gave to me was the site I had found and it worked on the first try. Thanks anyways for your quick responses.....appreciate it.

Mike


----------

